# Pixmedic Photo Contest IV



## pixmedic

Well folks, it's that time again.
Time for the Pixmedic "Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen" photo contest.






But first,  the disclaimer:
This contest is not sponsored or endorsed in any way by TPF. It does however,  have the blessings of the admins.

The rules are simple:
I give you a theme.
You post ONE picture that you feel best suits the theme.
The ferret committee decides which one they like the best.
Winner collects a prize. (A $50 visa gift card)
We all yell Huzzah!

The judging is based on theme appropriateness and creativity, not on the technical aspects of photography.
Photos you have already taken are eligible as long as they have not been submitted in prior contests.
Only one entry per person is allowed,  but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes.


This month's theme is......

_*"A nice pair"*_

Contest will run until the end of the month.


----------



## DanOstergren

I'm going to post a link since it's NSFW. 

"Daddy's" 
http://orig02.deviantart.net/6fe2/f/2017/094/1/3/_mg_6078_by_danostergren-db4p8q6.jpg


----------



## chuasam

oh my mind went 50 shades of dirty...and
then


----------



## DanOstergren

chuasam said:


> oh my mind went 50 shades of dirty...and
> then
> View attachment 137625


Reminds me of an Irving Penn product shoot.


----------



## chuasam

DanOstergren said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my mind went 50 shades of dirty...and
> then
> View attachment 137625
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of an Irving Penn product shoot.
Click to expand...


Yup. Inspired by it. He is one of my top 5 fav


----------



## PhotoriousMe

Here's a nice "pair" of knobs.


----------



## DGMPhotography

oh boy


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

am i able to use am image that i have posted before in one of my own threads?


----------



## pixmedic

ZombiesniperJr said:


> am i able to use am image that i have posted before in one of my own threads?


As long as it has not been posted in a photo contest, yes.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Pair of widgeons 


Adult male and female american widgeon by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr     sorry about using the link to my flickr but i dont know how to down size them so that i can post them straight to the forum


----------



## Parker219

This...event only last 5 seconds. I would have never gotten this shot unless I was focused on the one hawk when the other one came swooping in. So I have to consider this the luckiest photo I have ever taken.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Parker219 said:


> This...event only last 5 seconds. I would have never gotten this shot unless I was focused on the one hawk when the other one came swooping in. So I have to consider this the luckiest photo I have ever taken.
> 
> View attachment 137690



Huh... so that's how they do it. 

Hot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Even the dog didn't want her picture taken!


----------



## Jwk71

Our bonded pair of clown fish.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Too bad you don't still have that aquarium John. Lots of nice opportunities there.


----------



## Jwk71

Your 100% correct Dave! Still saddened about what happened. I'm not even sure this picture fits the rules of this contest.


----------



## pixmedic

Jwk71 said:


> Your 100% correct Dave! Still saddened about what happened. I'm not even sure this picture fits the rules of this contest.


----------



## pixmedic

Jwk71 said:


> View attachment 137704Our bonded pair of clown fish.



please tell me one is named Nemo


----------



## pixmedic

Saturday bump!


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> Saturday bump!


I'll be looking for a pair of something today. I am shooting film so if I get something good, it will force me to develop faster. Lol. It's one of my goals today.


----------



## annamaria

jcdeboever said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday bump!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be looking for a pair of something today. I am shooting film so if I get something good, it will force me to develop faster. Lol. It's one of my goals today.
Click to expand...


Can't wait to see what you come up with. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwk71

pixmedic said:


> Jwk71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137704Our bonded pair of clown fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me one is named Nemo
Click to expand...

In my mind no but in the wife's and grandkids mind.... yes for sure. I called them Jack and Jill lol


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Frankinfuji

2017-04-09_02-56-23

A nice pair of people or a nice pair of legs?  Taken yesterday at the Bangkok Motor Show.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

She doesn't appear to be too impressed with him, so I think you should crop out the distraction from a great pair of legs!


----------



## annamaria

This is my submission. This was taken at my friends dock from a good distance.  




Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## TMorrow

The one in front.


----------



## Raj_55555

Here's my entry:


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

TMorrow said:


> The one in front.View attachment 137862



Beautifully done! Congrats!


----------



## Cody'sCaptures




----------



## otherprof

pixmedic said:


> Well folks, it's that time again.
> Time for the Pixmedic "Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen" photo contest.
> 
> View attachment 137610
> 
> But first,  the disclaimer:
> This contest is not sponsored or endorsed in any way by TPF. It does however,  have the blessings of the admins.
> 
> The rules are simple:
> I give you a theme.
> You post ONE picture that you feel best suits the theme.
> The ferret committee decides which one they like the best.
> Winner collects a prize. (A $50 visa gift card)
> We all yell Huzzah!
> 
> The judging is based on theme appropriateness and creativity, not on the technical aspects of photography.
> Photos you have already taken are eligible as long as they have not been submitted in prior contests.
> Only one entry per person is allowed,  but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes.
> 
> 
> This month's theme is......
> 
> _*"A nice pair"*_
> 
> Contest will run until the end of the month.



"She reminds of the one I loved back then . . ." George Jones


----------



## pixmedic

Lot of entries this time.
So many in fact, that the ferrets are having to get a head start on looking them over so they don't get swamped at the end.





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Easter bump

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

When is the big day? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

annamaria said:


> When is the big day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 30th

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the big day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The 30th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

bump!
not much time left.


----------



## pixmedic

Only a few days left!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665

My "nice pair" -  the two females in my life. First trip out in the RV with Sadie, so much to see - all at once. Not sure what was going on outside, but it was interesting enough to hold the attention of both. Didn't have time to grab the camera, so the cell phone image isn't great, but the memory is.




20170422_165201.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

MAC_1455 by Machiavelliar, Flickr에서


----------



## pixmedic

Only 3 days left before somebody is $50 closer to their next purchase! 





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## trexon

Untitled


----------



## pixmedic

tomorrow is the last day to submit an entry


----------



## pixmedic

sorry for the delay everyone. 
shift was rough yesterday. ran 23 out of my 24 hour shift. almost had a break round 0100 but had to take a critical patient to Gainesville for a heart transplant...
needless to say, i crashed and burned when i got home this morning. 

submissions are obviously closed, and the panel of judges is currently working on a consensus. 
Results should be in later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> sorry for the delay everyone.
> shift was rough yesterday. ran 23 out of my 24 hour shift. almost had a break round 0100 but had to take a critical patient to Gainesville for a heart transplant...
> needless to say, i crashed and burned when i got home this morning.
> 
> submissions are obviously closed, and the panel of judges is currently working on a consensus.
> Results should be in later tonight or tomorrow.



I appreciate so much the work you do of saving lives. Get some rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

annamaria said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the delay everyone.
> shift was rough yesterday. ran 23 out of my 24 hour shift. almost had a break round 0100 but had to take a critical patient to Gainesville for a heart transplant...
> needless to say, i crashed and burned when i got home this morning.
> 
> submissions are obviously closed, and the panel of judges is currently working on a consensus.
> Results should be in later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate so much the work you do of saving lives. Get some rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I agree. Don't ever worry about it. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic

Lordy Lordy....this was a tough one. 
it was a difficult consensus, to say the least. 
There were hours of filibustering by the ferrets,  but we finally managed to secure the votes needed to announce a winner. 

anyway....the deed is done, so onto the good part. 

congratulations to @TMorrow  for his picture...umm...the one in front?






please PM me your name and address so I can get your prize in the mail asap.


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr

Congrats!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Congrats! This is a beautiful image.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

That is a nice pear!


----------



## Parker219

Wow, I wish I would have thought of that rather than photographing the amazing spontaneous nature act of two red shoulder hawks mating.


----------



## tirediron

Parker219 said:


> Wow, I wish I would have thought of that rather than photographing the amazing spontaneous nature act of two red shoulder hawks mating.


Ummm.... sore loser much?  We have a member who manages a contest and provides the prizes *out of his own pocket* (a VERY generous member I might add, who has given away a LOT of free gear to some lucky TPF members) and you're posting something like this?  Wow.... 

Did you ever stop to think about why that image might have won?  I don't know, and I am NOT speaking for Jason, but by your own admission, yours was nothing but s**thouse luck.  Yes, it's a great image, BUT there is no creativity, no thought, no skill, just 'right place at the right time'.  That doesn't take away from it, but if you'd blinked you would have missed it, likewise, Sammy Cellphone could have been standing there and captured an almost identical image without knowing his aperture from his arse.

The winner on the other hand took thought and planning.  The photographer envisioned a concept and executed it.  The image didn't come to them, they went to the image.  Again, I am NOT speaking for Jason, but if this were my contest, those would have been the reasons for deciding.


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I wish I would have thought of that rather than photographing the amazing spontaneous nature act of two red shoulder hawks mating.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.... sore loser much?  We have a member who manages a contest and provides the prizes *out of his own pocket* (a VERY generous member I might add, who has given away a LOT of free gear to some lucky TPF members) and you're posting something like this?  Wow....
> 
> Did you ever stop to think about why that image might have won?  I don't know, and I am NOT speaking for Jason, but by your own admission, yours was nothing but s**thouse luck.  Yes, it's a great image, BUT there is no creativity, no thought, no skill, just 'right place at the right time'.  That doesn't take away from it, but if you'd blinked you would have missed it, likewise, Sammy Cellphone could have been standing there and captured an almost identical image without knowing his aperture from his arse.
> 
> The winner on the other hand took thought and planning.  The photographer envisioned a concept and executed it.  The image didn't come to them, they went to the image.  Again, I am NOT speaking for Jason, but if this were my contest, those would have been the reasons for deciding.
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Parker219

Just bustin his balls a little. Is that not allowed?

I will take my shithouse luck photo over a PEAR....PAIR....PEAR...get it. Wow, so clever... 

By the way, I know how amazing Jason is and this is a great contest that everyone is thankful for.

That red color and overall cheesiness of that pear image does not make sense to me, sorry.


----------



## pixmedic

Parker219 said:


> Just bustin his balls a little. Is that not allowed?
> 
> I will take my shithouse luck photo over a PEAR....PAIR....PEAR...get it. Wow, so clever...
> 
> By the way, I know how amazing Jason is and this is a great contest that everyone is thankful for.
> 
> That red color and overall cheesiness of that pear image does not make sense to me, sorry.




Honestly, im not really sure how to address this. The wife is upset, and she puts in more time with the contest than I do with making the custom TPF mugs that we have been sending the contest winners along with the gift card.  We do this contest in good faith and good fun, and I think we have been pretty up front and honest right from the beginning about how this contest works. 
im not sure if you are looking for/expecting some sort of explanation as to why your photo did not win, but I think I spell it out pretty well in each contest post that we choose the winners based on theme appropriateness and creativity, not on technical aspects or difficulty level. 

I dont normally feel it appropriate to give any after-contest feedback on our selection process, but in this case, I will say that your photo was _*very*_ high on our candidate list.
your photo was not "shithouse luck".  It was a very lucky catch and a great shot worthy of praise in any wildlife thread, but if you do not understand why TMorrow's shot was perfect for this theme, i really dont know what else to say except that a little humility and grace would have served you better in your subsequent posts.


----------



## Parker219

pixmedic said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bustin his balls a little. Is that not allowed?
> 
> I will take my shithouse luck photo over a PEAR....PAIR....PEAR...get it. Wow, so clever...
> 
> By the way, I know how amazing Jason is and this is a great contest that everyone is thankful for.
> 
> That red color and overall cheesiness of that pear image does not make sense to me, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, im not really sure how to address this. The wife is upset, and she puts in more time with the contest than I do with making the custom TPF mugs that we have been sending the contest winners along with the gift card.  We do this contest in good faith and good fun, and I think we have been pretty up front and honest right from the beginning about how this contest works.
> im not sure if you are looking for/expecting some sort of explanation as to why your photo did not win, but I think I spell it out pretty well in each contest post that we choose the winners based on theme appropriateness and creativity, not on technical aspects or difficulty level.
> 
> I dont normally feel it appropriate to give any after-contest feedback on our selection process, but in this case, I will say that your photo was _*very*_ high on our candidate list.
> your photo was not "shithouse luck".  It was a very lucky catch and a great shot worthy of praise in any wildlife thread, but if you do not understand why TMorrow's shot was perfect for this theme, i really dont know what else to say except that a little humility and grace would have served you better in your subsequent posts.
Click to expand...






Understood. Please tell the wife not to be upset. You guys are the contest holders, so you get the pick what you think is best.  I will try and be more creative for the next contest.


----------



## smoke665

Considering the current state of affairs in this world, perhaps you should consider small participation trophies for the losers?


----------



## annamaria

Congrats Tmorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave442

Congrats to the winner. 
Great contest.


----------



## pixmedic

@TMorrow need your info.
Not sure if you have checked the forum lately. 
Would like to get this wrapped up so I can start the next one.


----------



## TMorrow

I'm sorry for the delay in my getting back to you. Wow what a nice surprise. Thank you all for the kind comments, and thank you Pixmedic for all that you add to this site. What a fun and informative place this is!


----------



## otherprof

pixmedic said:


> Lordy Lordy....this was a tough one.
> it was a difficult consensus, to say the least.
> There were hours of filibustering by the ferrets,  but we finally managed to secure the votes needed to announce a winner.
> 
> anyway....the deed is done, so onto the good part.
> 
> congratulations to @TMorrow  for his picture...umm...the one in front?
> 
> View attachment 139221
> 
> please PM me your name and address so I can get your prize in the mail asap.


Congratulations!


----------



## pixmedic

TMorrow said:


> I'm sorry for the delay in my getting back to you. Wow what a nice surprise. Thank you all for the kind comments, and thank you Pixmedic for all that you add to this site. What a fun and informative place this is!


Your prize package is in the mail and on it's way.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TMorrow

pixmedic said:


> TMorrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for the delay in my getting back to you. Wow what a nice surprise. Thank you all for the kind comments, and thank you Pixmedic for all that you add to this site. What a fun and informative place this is!
> 
> 
> 
> Your prize package is in the mail and on it's way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Thank you very much Pixmedic. I really appreciate it. I'll use it to buy some more gear. Maybe an ND filter.


----------



## TMorrow

I got the prize package in today's mail! The gift card, and a very cool, and high quality travel coffee mug! The mug has an extremely well done camera design on it with TPF  inset on the lens. Very cool, and very useful up here in the Northwest where coffee is a necessity!  Thank you Pixmedic!


----------



## jcdeboever

TMorrow said:


> I got the prize package in today's mail! The gift card, and a very cool, and high quality travel coffee mug! The mug has an extremely well done camera design on it with TPF  inset on the lens. Very cool, and very useful up here in the Northwest where coffee is a necessity!  Thank you Pixmedic!


They are so awesome. The mug is awesome.  

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## TMorrow

jcdeboever said:


> They are so awesome. The mug is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



I especially like that the lid comes apart for easy cleaning. I can't believe that I haven't seen this desighn before.


----------



## DanOstergren

Congrats TMorrow. Love the photo!


----------



## DanOstergren

TMorrow said:


> I got the prize package in today's mail! The gift card, and a very cool, and high quality travel coffee mug! The mug has an extremely well done camera design on it with TPF  inset on the lens. Very cool, and very useful up here in the Northwest where coffee is a necessity!  Thank you Pixmedic!


This really makes me want to step my game up!


----------



## TMorrow

otherprof said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lordy Lordy....this was a tough one.
> it was a difficult consensus, to say the least.
> There were hours of filibustering by the ferrets,  but we finally managed to secure the votes needed to announce a winner.
> 
> anyway....the deed is done, so onto the good part.
> 
> congratulations to @TMorrow  for his picture...umm...the one in front?
> 
> View attachment 139221
> 
> please PM me your name and address so I can get your prize in the mail asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...




DanOstergren said:


> Congrats TMorrow. Love the photo!







Thank you both.


----------

